# Baby...ghost shrimp!



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I do hope these will survive. They're in brackish water and they are swimming around, looking like the cutest little small fry ever.

Their mother will be returned to the main tank this afternoon. Lets see if I can get some baby ghosts to get to adult hood. They're so cute!

I saw them hatching last night. At about 1am. I called my husband over and pointed out how her ova looked odd in her swimmerettes and said, I think those are heads. 

Anyway, the upside down shrimps are alive in their jar. 

This is really neat! my first baby shrimps!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Pinky died...she was the mother....I was transfering her to the main tank, got side tracked by someting in claude's tank, she hopped out of the bowl....I didn't see her until I went to move her to the tank.

I'm crying.

I feel so neglegent.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ohh sunstar! I am so sorry... these things do happen. It isnt your fault.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

I've very sorry to hear it. 

How are you're little ghost shrimp doing?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I am powdering food in a mortar and pestal, I am also poking at my mechanical filter to collect anything the shrimps might eat. 

I buried Pinky in my coffee plant pot. 

I am still feeling broken sparked about her loss. I do hope her babies will live.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Aww, sorry to hear the news. Hope the babies survive!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Good news thus far, they had their moult and are running around now!


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Congrats, sounds like it's quite the experience.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I think baby shrimp are the funnest and cutest little things. When I had a few fry, I set up a fry tank and I also moved a few baby shrimp over. The fry tank had a bare bottom. The waste from the fry, and whatever over-feed was left after the fry had eaten, the baby shrimp ate, and they grew 10x faster than the ones I left in my tank. I hope to keep doing this to grow my colony faster.

Warren


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

these baby ghosts are having a blast booting around. And currently all my mature females are egg heavy. At least one of the egg heavy females is in a bowl that will be used for the 5 gallon colony. Once those nitrates balance out.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow, sounds like you're having an amazing experience! Kudos to you!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Its been incredibly fun


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

baby Cherry shrimp are.... VERY VERY tiny.... I had no idea. found them in my filter. I thought i had a few days still before i Needed to panty hose it. I got the hose for it anyway.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I thought I would mention, these guys are still alive! It's hard to tell how many exactly, but it appears to be at the least three. Prolly more.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Amazing, seems like your soon going to have several colonies of shrimp. Congrats.


----------



## KamHo (May 23, 2008)

How do you breed ghost shrimp? I just picked up a batch today and I want to start my own farm, lol.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I got this female already berried. her babies hatched, she commited shrimpicide and her legacy lives on. I am looking for a healthy female and male to add to the group. These shrimp need brackish to survive.


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

lmao... My momma tried the same thing. Some how during a game of Gears of war 2 I noticed her make a leap. Quickly hitting the pause I made it to the 2l bottle to find her flopping around. I very cautiously moved her back to the planted tank. Her berries(eggs) were gone and I never seen any action in the 2l bottle so after a few days I moved the Java fern and its contents back to my planted tank. Not sure if momma ate the eggs or if they were hiding in java. Guess I will know soon enough...
I have some very full grown ghosites. Not sure really how to tell apart but in the last few weeks they seem whiter than clear....Weird.. 
But it is quite interesting. Hope you make out with the reds....


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

The reds are doing....insanely well. I did a water change in my main tank today and could see babies hanging onto the java moss ofr dear life. I had to fish a couple out of the bucket. Heavily planted is the trick in a community tank. and th eback "wall" of my tank is a mesh of plants that anything larger than fry can't really get into.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

one of my baby ghost shrimp is berried....


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

I have another as well. I am now just leaving them. The last two dies after releasing berries! Gonna see how I make out leaving her be.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Babies are hatching today! lets hope she survives!


----------

